# Uhr und Datum in Sig.



## Sliver (28. Oktober 2002)

Grüße,
weis jemand wie man aktuelle die Uhrzeit und das aktuelle Datum in die Signatur einbauen kann? Wenn es möglich ist das die Zeit fortlaufend ist...


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (28. Oktober 2002)

Ja - funktioniert...

du machst dir eine html Seite mit gewünschtem Inhalt z.B.


```
<html>
<head>
<script Language="JavaScript">


var ZeitString, DatumsString = "";

function ZeitDatum () {
        Jetzt = new Date();
       

        Tag = Jetzt.getDate();
        Monat = Jetzt.getMonth()+1;
        
	Jahr = Jetzt.getFullYear();
        DatumsString = Tag;
        DatumsString += ((Monat<10) ? ".0" : ".") + Monat;
        DatumsString += "." + Jahr;
        document.Uhr.Datum.value = DatumsString;


        Stunden = Jetzt.getHours();
        Minuten = Jetzt.getMinutes();
        Sekunden = Jetzt.getSeconds();
        ZeitString = Stunden;
        ZeitString += ((Minuten < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + Minuten;
        ZeitString += ((Sekunden < 10) ? ":0" : ":") + Sekunden;
        document.Uhr.Zeit.value = ZeitString;

        setTimeout("ZeitDatum()", 1000);
}


// -->
</script>
</head>

<body onLoad="ZeitDatum()">
<form name="Uhr">
<table cellpadding="1" align="center">

<tr>
    <td>Datum</td>
    <td>Uhrzeit</td>
</tr>
<tr>
    <td><input type="text" name="Datum" size="10" value=""></td>
    <td><input type="text" name="Zeit" size="8"  value=""></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

und lädst sie auf (d)einen Server / Webspace o.ä.
dannach nimmst du als Signatur ein <iframe>-set, indem du die Seite als src angibst....

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier auch funktioniert, aber in vielen anderen Boards funktionierts problemlos...




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Sliver (28. Oktober 2002)

OK danke, wie soll denn dann meine Sig aussehen und als was muss ich die Page speichern? (html, htm oder was anderes?)
Oh noch was, wie mache ich es das es so aus sieht:

Es ist jetzt [Uhrzeit;Stunden:Minuten:Sekunden] Uhr und es ist[Wochentag] der [Datum;Kalendertag. Monat Jahr].

Also so:
Es ist jetzt 13:22:12 Uhr und es ist Montag der 28. Oktober 2002.


Sers
Sliver

und danke nochmal


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. Oktober 2002)

Also - Speichere das File im Anhang als "uhr.html" und lade es irgendwo hoch...

verwende dann als Signatur


```
<iframe scr="http://www.deinspace.de/uhr.html" frameborder="0" name="sig" width="100%">
</iframe>
```

Aber wie gesagt, weis nicht ob das <iframe> Tag hier gesperrt ist, oder nicht (glaube aber eher nicht)...



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Sliver (29. Oktober 2002)

Ist iframe doch gespert? Ich sehe nur einen weißen Balken. Wieso ist dieser Balken eigentlich so groß?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. Oktober 2002)

Wenn du einen weißen Balken siehst ist´s ok - dann scheint das IFrame nicht gesperrt zu sein...

Hast du das Textfile umbenannt und hochgeladen?
Hast du die src für den Frame richtig bestimmt?



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Sliver (29. Oktober 2002)

Die txt file hochladen? wie soll ich denn darauf linken oder so?
Also ich hab eine Page gemacht ( http://www.the-community.keepfree.de/uhr.html ) und auf die gelinkt.
Und das stand in meiner Sig:


```
<iframe scr="http://http://www.the-community.keepfree.de/uhr.html" frameborder="0" name="sig" width="100%">
</iframe>
```


postscriptum: Wie krieg ich denn das hin das das im Text steht?


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Oktober 2002)

```
scr="http://http://www.the-community.keepfree.de/uhr.html"
```
Wsnds??

Ein "scr"-Attribut existiert nicht, ich nehme an du meinst das "src"-Attribut.
Ferner ist der obige URI nicht gültig, lass' mindestens ein "http://" weg, sonst kann das nix werden.

Rest sollte stimmen...

hth,
Geist


----------



## Sliver (29. Oktober 2002)

Ähm sorry das ist jetzt nen Codefehler von mir, weil ich direkt aus dem Browser kopiert hab. In der Sig stand nur ein http:// .
Aber muss ich statt "scr", "src" schreiben?


----------



## Sliver (29. Oktober 2002)

Ah also die Uhr wird jetzt angezeigt nur ist das so groß. Wie bekom ich das kleiner? Hab den Dreamweaver 3 verwendet.

*edit*
hab es jetzt mit Frontpage gemacht (kopiert aus der txt file)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Oktober 2002)

lern html


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Oktober 2002)

Du hast als Wert für das "width"-Attribut 100% angegeben, setzt das halt mal runter auf bspw. 80% oder verträgliche Werte.
Außerdem kannst du ja noch ein "height"-Attribut setzen, dann kannst du auch noch die Höhe regulieren, lies doch mal in der Attributreferenz für <iframe> in SelfHTML nach. 

schönen Tag noch,
Geist


----------



## Sliver (29. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab jetzt versucht widht und height einzubauen aber es bleibt immer noch so.
Wo muss ich das jetzt genau einbauen?




> lern html



Es ist ja nicht so das ich ständig was hab. Mit HTML oder der gleichen hab ich eigentlich wenig zutun.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Oktober 2002)

is immer noch auf 100%
guck doch bei selfhtml nach der syntax von einem iframe


----------



## Sliver (29. Oktober 2002)

Ok danke nochmal an alle! Geht nun!


Sers
Sliver


Hier nochmal der Code für die Sig:

```
<iframe src="http://www.the-community.keepfree.de/uhr.html" width="25%" height="40" frameborder="0" name="sig"">
</iframe>
```


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Oktober 2002)

Zwei "width"-Attribute mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Werten?

Ziemlich sinnfrei, findest du nicht? 

Geist


----------



## Sliver (31. Oktober 2002)

Sehr sehr sinnfrei. *fragt sich was er sich dabei gedacht hat*


----------

